
Startup Drinks - pius
http://startupdrinks.com/
======
calvin
I went to the one in Seattle. It had a large turnout (~20 people). The event
made for a good networking opportunity, but it's also fun to hang out, drink,
and talk with people who share similar interests.

------
aggieben
Hear, hear! Exactly what I'm looking for. Come to Dallas, baby. Rockwall would
be even better (can't come all the way out where I am cuz I live in a dry
county!).

~~~
clay
I imagine there are a bunch of startup types scattered around the Dallas area
and this seems like something that might have a really positive impact. I'm
near UTD in Richardson personally so anywhere around here is a good choice :)

~~~
bretthoerner
UTD graduate at 635 & 75, here.

~~~
aggieben
just in case you guys are just following your own threads (like I do), we have
<http://dallas.startupdrinks.com>

------
alex_c
It's possible I'm just blind, but is there any way to get email notifications
of planned events? I'm not going to remember to check it regularly for updates
:p

~~~
quadhome
RSS feeds?

------
mosburger
A few of my friends here in Portland, ME were planning on doing something like
this, but we didn't have a name for it. Now we do!

~~~
technoguyrob
So you didn't do it...because you...didn't have a name?

What?

~~~
mosburger
We just haven't done it yet. :) We were talking about it last week, give us a
break!

------
ardit33
Great idea, too bad I will miss the first one in SF. How about one in Boston
on the first week of may?

------
donw
I was looking for a good way to combine my two favorite hobbies of beer and
geeky conversation.

------
andrewhyde
Thanks to everyone that emailed me, setting up subdomains for everyone.

------
zkinion
Bleh, right before I move to the bay area, people are organizing get togethers
all over the place. :(

I used to go to defcon702, but that fell apart. Its always good to go to
weekly gatherings related to computers. You get kind of a network effect that
you don't get off of message boards and such.

------
lyime
Andrew set me up with the tools for Portland, OR

<http://portland.startupdrinks.com/>

Start posting! We'll drink soon.

------
andrewlockhart
A Toronto event has been added for the Torontonians out there:
<http://toronto.startupdrinks.com/>

------
atog
Sounds a lot like OpenCoffee (<http://www.opencoffeeclub.org/>), these things
are fun though :)

------
rhiltd
Sydney, Australia has had Beer 2.0 for about a year and before that Dinner 2.0

But any time to talk startup over berr is cool

------
mrtron
Can I be on the mailing list for a city not yet participating?

If so, add me to TO! edit: It is now added!

------
aupajo
Is this available to those of us outside the States?

~~~
andrewhyde
yes, email and we will set you up.

